# new here-I mostly just paint horses now



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I live in Montana, we have two donkeys, Pedro and Daisy, and a retired race mare, named Class. We're retired on two acres and I haven't ridden much for a while. I mostly just paint horses now.

We keep Class on my cousin's ranch, as Class doesn't like such small quarters as we have here, she paces the place to dust. She's happy there where she has the entire mountain to run and a horse herd to be in the middle of.

Trouble is, with the price of gas now, we don't see her much. But my cousin loves her so she's in good hands.

It sounds funny to say I paint horses, I'm an equine artist, but I have also "painted " a horse. My daughter had a white poa sized horse and every year for 4th ofJuly, I'd paint her a different theme. She was a flag one year, and all sorts of different things. My mom likes to sew, so she'd make costumes for Bonnie to match the theme of the horse. It was a lot of fun.

I'm looking forward to meeting more horse people here. I put on a picture of me with Class....
Donna


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I saw your picture over in artwork, very nice!


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Stepher,
I suppose I'll post more paintings since everyone was so nice about it.  I'm kind of a psycho painter! It's nice to see what horse people think of them.
Donna


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there; welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## ridgway (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks poptartshop!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

